# Rare Pics!!! (collars, bibs, bands)



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

Lets see all the rare pics you have collected of the years of birds. These are from a buddy of mines camera at the time didnt have the best cameras ever.



















RAREST OF THEM ALL THE BIB


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

wow, what is the bibs all about, thats crazy. would love to have that on the wall :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Awesome pics. I'm not lucky enough to have anything like that on file to share. Wish I did.

The bib is just like a collar. I believe they only did that out east, and I don't think they do it anymore. Anyone can correct me if I'm wrong on that one.


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

I've seen bands like that on swans in Wisconsin.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

That's awesome! I wonder how old the bird with the bib is?


----------



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

At the time he was 11 haven't seen him since we found out what study he was banded for and all.. would assume hes dead....There are a few radio transmitters around also.  Pics were all taken in 2006. As far as I know the only bird that was ever spotted again was the black neck collar in the same field one year later.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Try that in a corn field!


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

awesome pic commander...I have seen so many swans with crazy bands on the but I just never seem to have my camera when I see them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Crazy pictures.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice swan pic. Neck band, Taursus band AND metal band.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

that bib makes me pee my pants a little bit.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Here's a bird I got last year kinda rare


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just curious I have heard that all SWANS that are neck collared are than Tarsus banded and also metal leg banded? I also know they due a wing type band on swans do they also do all the other bands?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet pics!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Alittle bling :lol:

Picture of my friend wearing some metal right before we banded a few geese...


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

here are some more pics


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

BULL_357 said:


> Just curious I have heard that all SWANS that are neck collared are than Tarsus banded and also metal leg banded? I also know they due a wing type band on swans do they also do all the other bands?


Not all collared swans have a tarsus band, they do have metal leg bands.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Great pics guys! I love how rusty that swan is! :beer:


----------

